# Watch that post code.



## Noentry

Knowledge vs Sat Nav.
The difference between having the Knowledge and relying on Tech can be life threatening.









Pair murdered Uber driver for taking them to the 'wrong' nightclub, trial hears


Connor McPartland, 20, and, Martin Treacy, 18, deny murdering Ali Asghar




www.manchestereveningnews.co.uk


----------



## elelegido

They're trying to get off by saying that it was manslaughter, not murder. I'm not buying it. It's murder - if you don't beat people up, they don't die. Life without parole is appropriate.


----------

